# Poudre River Asphalt spill Pineview to BTO



## rivrrunr (Jul 20, 2004)

Request to avoid Bridges on Poudre.

Yesterday the rollover of an asphalt truck at Poudre Canyon (Highway 14 MM 113 below Grey Rock Bridge) resulted in a lot of asphalt being dumped into the river. This afternoon the Dive Team assisted in installing absorbent booms across the river above Bridges Take Out, and below Ted's Place, above Watson Lake, by the request of local, state and federal officials.

The removal of the truck should be complete tonight (the Dive Team was released at 11:30pm), but large extended backhoes will likely be on the road for at least a day to remove spilled asphalt. Due to the danger of the Hazmat spill, the dangerous boom strainers in the river, and the importance of getting these mitigation crews in and the asphalt out of the river, we are asking that recreational boaters (including tubers, waders and swimmers) to not use the river between Bridges Put In (below Pineview Falls at MM 112.8) and Gateway Park. Water quality below Gateway park (Filter Plant) may be somewhat compromised but the initial water tests do not show a great deal of oil content in the water - most congealed in the asphalt as it cooled. Use of the river is at the user's risk.

If traveling up Poudre Canyon, please be cautious and courteous to the workers trying to remediate this problem! (Many of us are fellow paddlers, and we value the river as much as you do!)
Thank you -

Dave Dennis
Larimer County Dive Rescue Team


----------

